
The story of EV-SSL, AWS and trailing dot domains - the_arun
https://labs.detectify.com/2016/10/05/the-story-of-ev-ssl-aws-and-trailing-dot-domains/
======
the_arun
Isn't this a huge security hole in AWS?

